# Do Hunter PGP-adjs really suck this bad?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

I have only have 4 zones that use Hunter PGP-adj rotors (about 12 heads). But it seems like I'm replacing 1-3 of them every year because they stop rotating. Cleaning the filter doesn't work (there's nothing in it), and neither does flushing the body out. The water output seems normal so it doesn't seem like a clog. I fix it by swapping just the guts out from a new rotor.

Is there something I can try besides cleaning the filter, or is that just expected from these heads? Are other rotor models more resistant to this?


----------



## JohnnyBGreen (Apr 19, 2021)

That's a surprising thing to hear. 
I've honestly not heard of high failures of either Hunter or RainBird rotors. 
My parents and aunts both have properties with PGPs running well after 20+ years. 
Though I'm not in the industry. Pure anecdotal from friends/family.

Were these rotors recently installed? Or are they very old? 
What kind of water are you running? Lake? Well? City? 
Are they in very sandy soil? 
The rotors that are dying, are they the same ones you've replaced already? 
When you open guts up, do you see any damage inside? 
They come with a warranty. If new rotors are failing that fast and many, I'd definitely hit Hunter up.
Could be a bad batch?
Although, if you're swapping guts, that's going to void the warranties.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I have the EXACT same problem since I installed mine 5 years ago. I just went to home depot yesterday and bought half dozen more to replace the "guts" on some this year that stopped rotating, get stuck in certain spots, or go really slow.

I contacted Hunter and they don't know what is wrong and couldn't help me.

Im on city water

No visible damage to them.

When I say swapping the guts, I mean swapping the whole rotor inside the can which avoids having to completely dig out the grass and replace the whole can.

Not sure of the warranty but most product manufacturers make you send in the bad ones which makes most warranties useless. Has anyone had luck with warranty for Hunter?


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I run an all Hunter system I installed myself 12 zones and 18 total pgp's on year 2 I've had zero issues other than hitting one with the mower. I also have the smaller pgj's and run Pgv valves. I don't know if your pressure maybe too high and is negatively affecting the system.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I do have high pressure (70 psi) which is within spec but at the high end.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm not expert that's my disclaimer lol. But I would swap out a zone for a comparable Rain Bird rotor. It will give you spare parts for the next time a pgp goes down. If you get better results then if you want you can swap the system out little by little. The thing that amazed me most about doing my own system was the low cost of the materials. The labor was a pain and it took me a long time to do it by hand. But being able to ask Alexa to water the yard vs. pulling out the Rain Train was worth it.


----------

